# Revision Help? Mental Block?



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi, 
I'm currently studing for exams, and I'm trying to revise really hard. The only trouble is that I can look at a page of my own writing, know what generally on the page, but it wont stay in my head, I've tried using revision cards and they only help minimally. Does anybody know of any others methods? Or methods that could stop this "mental Block"?

Regards


----------



## Zepp (Jan 13, 2005)

When you say "revise," do you mean as in correcting and improving something you've already written, or do you mean something else?


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 13, 2005)

Ah, maybe I should explain. Revising is er like....

Say you have an exam coming up, you would look over your previous notes that you have made (having made any of course lol!) and relearn or refresh your memory if you like about the things that you may have learnt earlier and need to know for the exam. Trouble is doesnt matter how much I look over my previous notes it doesnt seem to go in any more, my mind just scans over it?


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 13, 2005)

Flash cards can help sometimes, as you said.  Have you tried just reading the  book?  Normally those are written in such lofty language, you have to refer to your notes to figure out what was being said in the first place.


----------



## bignick (Jan 13, 2005)

language issue, that's just called studying in the states...

Sorry, no tips for you, I've got horrible study habits


----------



## Zepp (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok, studying, gotchya.

My study habits have never been great either,- no, scratch that.  My study habits were fine, when I was able to motivate myself to study at all. 

Anyways, when I have trouble keeping my attention and focus on whatever I'm trying to do, I've found that changing my location can help tremendously.  Especially when it means getting out of my home, or at least my room.  

Also, a little bit of backround noise never bothered me much, I think it helps me keep my focus sometimes too.  You might try playing some music in the backround at a low volume.

Oh, and I should really recommend studying with another person or two if you can.  Besides being able to ask someone else a question about something you may not understand, you can also take turns quizzing each other.

Then there's always our good friend caffeine.  

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 14, 2005)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Ok, studying, gotchya.
> 
> My study habits have never been great either,- no, scratch that. My study habits were fine, when I was able to motivate myself to study at all.
> 
> ...


It does lol, especially the changing rooms part after a while! Thanks guys! (and gals if any)


----------



## Lisa (Jan 14, 2005)

When I needed to study for exams... and, okay, this was a while ago   The two things I did all the time was:

 1)  I talked out loud.  Read out loud all of my notes and repeated them over and over.  I just can't sit there reading my notes and have them sink in any further.  My mind would wander and the next thing I knew I was thinking about something totally different but actually speaking the words helped me stay focused and absorb

 2)  If talking out loud was not an option because I was in a public place, then I would rewrite my notes.  This also helped me stay focused.

 Hope this helps.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 15, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> When I needed to study for exams... and, okay, this was a while ago  The two things I did all the time was:
> 
> 1) I talked out loud. Read out loud all of my notes and repeated them over and over. I just can't sit there reading my notes and have them sink in any further. My mind would wander and the next thing I knew I was thinking about something totally different but actually speaking the words helped me stay focused and absorb
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa (Jan 15, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Surpisingly enough that actually really works for me! Thanks! Really, thanks! Its actually quite weird but its working alot better!
> 
> Regards


 You are very welcome :asian:


----------

